# The BIG Question on Updates....?



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi gang,

I've been lurking around here since last Thursday when I recieved my R15 and have learned alot from the various threads however I have one major question...

...If it wasn't for this website how would we (the average consumer) learn about these updates and new R15 functionality!?!?! Shouldn't DTV post these updates on THEIR support page???

If anyone has any tips for another "newbie" please lemme' know.

BTW - Mine has crashed 3 times since I got it...and I beleive it has the 10bF OS (if it's appropriate to call it an OS?!?!) 

Cheers,

--Jeff25


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff25 said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I've been lurking around here since last Thursday when I recieved my R15 and have learned alot from the various threads however I have one major question...
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk.com, as of right now there is no way for the average user to know what has been updated or for that matter that an update has actually taken place. I don't know if this is going to change in the future or not but for now just stick around here and you should be able to find out the updat is on it's way before others get it, some of whats coming is sort of hinted at if you know what I mean,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk.com, as of right now there is no way for the average user to know what has been updated or for that matter that an update has actually taken place. I don't know if this is going to change in the future or not but for now just stick around here and you should be able to find out the updat is on it's way before others get it, some of whats coming is sort of hinted at if you know what I mean,


Kinda says it all. Sad...but true.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff.... Welcome to the club..

I believe you will have 10AF on your system (not 10BF as that version hasn't been reached yet...  )

Forums like this, relationships with people, ears to the ground, ect.....
We tend to find out weeks before things become "official".

Yes, one of the areas that DirecTV needs to work on is a consistant stream of information via their portals (phone, mail, internet). It will come in time, but for now.... I like being the first to know.....  It's fun...


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk.com, as of right now there is no way for the average user to know what has been updated or for that matter that an update has actually taken place. I don't know if this is going to change in the future or not but for now just stick around here and you should be able to find out the updat is on it's way before others get it, some of whats coming is sort of hinted at if you know what I mean,


I seem to remember almost a year ago when my D10 updated its firmware automatically it left some kind of notification on the screen that an update had taken place.

It seems since the D10/11 and R15 firmwares are somewhat similar, it would probably give the same notification. I have forced all the updates on my R15, so I don't know.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

d0ug said:


> I seem to remember almost a year ago when my D10 updated its firmware automatically it left some kind of notification on the screen that an update had taken place.
> 
> It seems since the D10/11 and R15 firmwares are somewhat similar, it would probably give the same notification. I have forced all the updates on my R15, so I don't know.


They haven't been that nice to us  with the R15. Haven't gotten any messages (haven't forced downloads either).


----------



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks gang for the nice welcome!

I hear what yiu say about DBSTalk.com being THE place to go for the all the R15 411...but if DTV updates our DVR with new functionality....are we just supposed to stumble across them on our own?!?!

....and when I say "added functionality" I'm refferring to things like the 30sec. Slip feature that comes with the new 10B8 system update as mentioned in Earl's thread... *"R15: Software Upgrade: 4/11/2006 ->Software Versions (10B8) ONLY!"*

Is there some sorta' psychic connection that the R15 has with me so that when I get near it I'll automatically know what new features it has?!?!? Heck I can't even figure out how to check the mail that I seem to be getting (...since there is a li' envelope icon on my Info/Guide screen)

Don't get me wrong I like the DVR just fine ; ) ...I just don't like bad Marketing/Customer Communication ; (

...gotta' go watch my DVR'd "Young Frankenstein" now.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Aw shucks, most peeps did not even KNOW what the R15 did until Earl posted it . ...and that was over in the other forum. 

Forums are a great resource for those that do take the time to pick up a few nuggets of info.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I guess the sad part is that R15 users without 'net access or those that do not check here will never know about the SLIP until they press the button. Then they will think it broke as it didn't jump to the end. Resulting in a call for support. After all, they never even know they received an update, let along what it updated. Not too smart is it?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I guess the sad part is that R15 users without 'net access or those that do not check here will never know about the SLIP until they press the button. Then they will think it broke as it didn't jump to the end. Resulting in a call for support. After all, they never even know they received an update, let along what it updated. Not too smart is it?


Wonder if support will tell them it's broke and they will send out a new one? :lol:

(that was sarcasm)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Wonder if support will tell them it's broke and they will send out a new one? :lol:


Probably. (not sarcasm).


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Wonder if support will tell them it's broke and they will send out a new one? :lol:
> 
> (that was sarcasm)


The term for the day is: Refurb; Refurb!


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Actually, I can attest that one of the first questions out of their mouths is 'do you have 30 sec skip (slip, whatever)...'.

When I called last week about the 02468 not working (seems to be, now...), they outright asked me about the skip. So, I bet they are already getting a lot of questions about this 'short ffwd' function.


----------

